# DTG Printing 300 orders a day. Need Fulfillment Partner



## samsamsam (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi

We are doing custom shirts, so understand that every shirt is different design.

We are looking for partners who can do around 300 shirts a day and do it professionally.

1. Experience to handle volume 
2. Experience to handle such work ( 1 shirt per design)
3. Can ship to US/Canada and almost anywhere in world.
4. White/Black/Pink colors usually.
5. Can ship in 48 hours of sending order.

We have orders coming in around 300 a day. We have partner who is doing awesome job but we need to save some money. 

Send your skype id as well for further chat ( text).

Best Regards
Sam


----------



## samsamsam (Jan 12, 2016)

Added Info: Pricing is big consideration. Please only pm if you have a professional infrastructure.

Thanks
Sam


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

:: Post moved to the Referrals and Recommendations section. Feel free to now offer your own services to the original poster. ::​


----------



## ASID Clothing (Aug 9, 2013)

samsamsam said:


> Added Info: Pricing is big consideration. Please only pm if you have a professional infrastructure.
> 
> Thanks
> Sam


Hello!

I have sent a PM with information to contact me. My company has experience in the field of work you need. I await your response.

Thank you


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello, we can help you out with this. We have availability in our schedule to add this volume too. We are printing DTG POD fulfillment 6 days per week on Kornit and Brother DTG printers. Can you e-mail me with details @ [email protected] 

Thanks

Steve


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

What is your price range ?



samsamsam said:


> Hi
> 
> We are doing custom shirts, so understand that every shirt is different design.
> 
> ...


----------

